

Show HN: Export Birthdays from Facebook to Google Cal - tomg
http://birthdayblob.com

======
tomg
Something I whipped up in the last couple days. I know the landing page does
an awful job of explaining what the app does, so if you have suggestions about
that (or anything on the site), it would be appreciated :)

